
Microsoft Solitaire is 30 today - sys_64738
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2020-05-22-microsoft-solitaire-is-30-today
======
notadog
It's unfortunate that the creator of it, Wes Cherry, hasn't earned anything
from his creation.

~~~
notadog
It's also linked in the article, but Great Big Story did an short video
feature on him and Solitaire:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x5VAg1HJIg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x5VAg1HJIg)

